# 54w T5 Slimline Vivarium Luminaire with D3+ lamp review and thanks



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have been discussing UV with John (arcadiajohn) very quick replys and answered me perfectly so thanks John :notworthy:


after picking the BEST option for me I went for a 54w T5 Slimline Vivarium Luminaire with D3+ lamp to install into my 6ft by 2ft by 3ft young rhino iggy:notworthy: setup. I searched the net for them and came across Arcadia T5 Slimline Luminaire 54w - Surrey Pet Supplies (surrypetsupplies) used them before and well they was good then but even better now. ordered yesterday around 1pm came today around 2pm emails saying they got order,order sent out, order due to arrive at and even a text 30minutes before it came saying it would. AMAZING cheapest supplier I found and A* delivery thanks SURRY PET SUPPLIES.

I had many tube units lying around but I don't like them at all, cable cutting, many drill holes extra parts needed and so on.

checked a few videos out on the 54w T5 Slimline Vivarium Luminaire with D3+ lamp and they looked very tide,easy to fit and most important for me good UV output and it has not disapointed. Slim, easy to fit from unpacking,installing and switching it on only took me less than 5 minutes :gasp::2thumb:. 

Only bad points TINY that they are are:
1. hole for the ONLY ONE cable needs to be rather large 16mm i found just worked. compare that to other units it's nothing.
2. instuctions state you can connect the power cable to both ends YOU CAN NOT :devil: which was a real shame as I REALLY needed cable to come out of the other end. John you need to remove this from the instuctions or get it working :2thumb:.

here are some pics

The parcel








whats in the packet (not sissors LOL)








before fitting it note it on top. Also note that i have a 23w daylight bulb on (no UV) on.








pictures with unit installed. note I have no top plinth on my vivs but yet you can hardly see it AMAZING. also note the 23w daylight bulb is now OFF

























since fitting this my 4th rhino iggy (the shy one) has come out and basked almost nonstop CLEARLY he likes the new unit as nothing else has changed.

So all good points:

cheaper than buying bits separatly
slim design
easy to fit
only 1 cable hole needed 
only 1 cable comes in or out the viv
mains lead undos for easy fitment
no hot unit sitting ontop of the viv looking ugly


I am VERY impressed and I am glad a reptile company has finally made a GOOD useable bit of kit :whistling2::lol2:. Normaly I have to modify everything to work how it should EG cut cables and make my own male/female connections to minamize drill holes, fix extra clips to hold tube amoung many other NOT NEEDED ANYMORE THINGS.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi,

thanks for the feedback!

points noted and will be adjusted. these units do have two plug sockets one for power and the second one is there for when we bring out a daisy chain lead next year. this will mean that you can run multiple units off of one power supply.

thanks again!!

john


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> hi,
> 
> thanks for the feedback!
> 
> ...


I have a question about that :2thumb: once it is out how many units can you daisy chain together using the one mains plug? I not sure my current setups with use them but I know a few people who would greatly benafit from that option once you bring it out :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah its a great feature, i have had to delay the launch for a while as the lead price was terribly high. 

but you can link a load of units togther!!! where safe to do so of course over 12!!!!!! where safe!

john




philipniceguy said:


> I have a question about that :2thumb: once it is out how many units can you daisy chain together using the one mains plug? I not sure my current setups with use them but I know a few people who would greatly benafit from that option once you bring it out :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Arcadiajohn said:


> yeah its a great feature, i have had to delay the launch for a while as the lead price was terribly high.
> 
> but you can link a load of units togther!!! where safe to do so of course over 12!!!!!! where safe!
> 
> john


That is good to know : victory: like I said most likely not needed for me but you never know the future. I plan in 2013 to ingrease my dwarf varanus sp collection by rather alot and these units will 100% be used in the setups this maybe when I will use the daisy chain feature


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Love the photos and really glad you are happy with service and one of john's products.


----------

